# GroVia - love it or hate it?



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

i notice GroVia diapers are available at Costco. i know nothing about them. right now i'm using prefolds in covers and pockets, but i don't have enough (just trying them, so far). i wonder if it's worth getting a set of the GroVia ones, whether it be to use with their inserts or with my prefolds?

what is your opinion on grovias? worth a try or not worth bothering?


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

just bumping this up. has ANYONE tried GroVia diapers? a simple "yes they're good" or "no they leak" will do!


----------



## Nicoleoleole (Jul 16, 2011)

I loooove the newborn AIO's, but I do not like the shell system when they're older. Their disposable inserts, however are nice! I used them on a trip I recently went on!


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

good to know, thanks! DD is 6 months now so maybe it won't be such a bargain in our situation.


----------



## jdg (Jan 17, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE the GroVia diapers. When DD was born, we bought a dozen diapers, all different brands and tried them all out as soon as she was big enough for them. GroVia was the "winner" of the diaper challenge and we've been using them exclusively since she was about 3 months old.

They're such an easy system to use that several friends who have had babies since have been converted to cloth after seeing us change Francesca's diapers.









Edited to add that Cesca is now 14 months and about 20 pounds, so she's been in these diapers for about 11 months now.


----------



## Mattee Petersen (May 19, 2011)

They're ok, but with our experience at about 12 months they didn't absorb enough. The covers are working well for us with our 2 month DS. I'm guessing he's about 12 lbs. We're using GMD yellow edge with snappi.... I didn't like the snap in pad they came with because poo always got on the shell & I would have to wash them after 1 use...


----------



## SuperGojiMama (Oct 5, 2009)

I actually having been loving the GroVia covers and using them with prefolds. Not sure why, but the cotton inserts they make seem to leak a lot for me, and I end up not being able to reuse the cover.

I think the best covers are the Velcro (hook and loop) ones.

They really awesome for traveling. I have 6 of their covers and use the disposable inserts for traveling, and hand wash a cover in the sink if I need to.

Maybe someday the inserts will work better for me? Who knows, but for now my system seems to be working...
Hope that helps!


----------



## listipton (Jun 26, 2008)

We're having #3 in January and I'm really interested in these. We tried G-diapers and were sadly disappointed. I might go ahead and give these a go, especially since we still have a pretty big stash from ds. Thanks for sharing your findings with these!


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have one Gro-via that was part of our "which diapers do we want?" buy before DD (8.5 months) was born. She's now ~18 pounds and 27 inches tall and on the biggest setting (of the "one size) shell-and-insert kind). I can't imagine them fitting her in 6 months.

I much prefer the one-size BumGenius organic cotton AIOs. They were expensive, but pay for themselves in less than 6 months of use (compared to disposables). I loved fitteds and covers with my son, and started out with that system this time, but found myself reaching for the AIOs all the time, and being peeved when they were all dirty!


----------



## icy02 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have in my diaper stash the GroVia Hybrids, GroVia AIO's, bG Elementals, and some fitteds and wool (I have also used the HH dipes). The GroVia Hybrids are fine. The only problem I have (and my SIL has also) is that my DS gets super rashes from the cotton insert. I have no idea why. I haven't really tried a pre-fold since I have a large stash but I have heard that a lot of parents love to use the A12 as a diaper cover. About the size - They do seem small but they fit my 32lb 2.5 yr old fine, and he's a big boy. I would say just buy them from Costco. If you don't like them, return them. That's what is so great about Costco. They will take them back no questions asked.

With that said, I do have to say that the bG Elementals are my favorite dipe. I am soooo in love with them. Seriously. No stuffing, no leaking, and super cute.

Good Luck!


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 22, 2011)

I love my Grovia shells and inserts and the bioliners are my go to for traveling. They are literally the only diaper that I prefer the velcro closure to snaps. The snaps are fine on them but the velcro they use is such good quality and doesn't wear out. I use the covers with all different inserts and flats too. I also use the cover w/o an insert for a swim diaper.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

I love the idea of them, but DD2 has much too sensitive skin. If you DD is ok with the prefolds right on her skin, you should be fine.

I think they are cute, affordable, easy to use, slim fitting and pretty absorbent. I need to use a system with the fleece liners, so they do not work for me.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

I HATE HATE HATE THEM! OMG always leaked, poo every where! They only lasted 9 months before they started wearing out and the canvas like pad was rough and kept making my DDs privates red and raw.

Wasted all that money on them....they were grobaby then but IDK how much they changed. The customer service sucked and wouldn't reimburse me at all or help me fix any of our issues except change the velcro to snaps...woopdido,


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

We switched to Flip when she was 1 y/o after going back to disposables and so far so good. I mean an AIO would be the easiest but the Flips were cheap and they work fine.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

We haven't tried GroVia, but tried the GroBaby on DS when he was little and the cover gave him wicked red marks around his thighs. He wasn't *that* chubby - there were a few diapers that did this and I suspect it's something to do with the type of elastic, but I ended up giving it away because of the red marks. I also found that the soaker was quite bulky on the smaller snap settings.


----------



## Jenjenmn (Aug 18, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myk*
> 
> i notice GroVia diapers are available at Costco. i know nothing about them. right now i'm using prefolds in covers and pockets, but i don't have enough (just trying them, so far). i wonder if it's worth getting a set of the GroVia ones, whether it be to use with their inserts or with my prefolds?
> 
> what is your opinion on grovias? worth a try or not worth bothering?


So glad you started this thread because I was thinking of investing in these.. OR Best Bottom. I know for sure best bottom works for us and it is kinda the same thing.


----------



## momtalksCDs (Aug 28, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosurreal09*
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE THEM! OMG always leaked, poo every where! They only lasted 9 months before they started wearing out and the canvas like pad was rough and kept making my DDs privates red and raw.
> 
> Wasted all that money on them....they were grobaby then but IDK how much they changed. The customer service sucked and wouldn't reimburse me at all or help me fix any of our issues except change the velcro to snaps...woopdido,


wow- this is unusual! they have a great Customer Service reputation in general!

When they changed from GroBaby to GroVia they made a LOT of changes that address almost every complaint in this thread...

They have wider elastics, and no longer leave the marks someone mentioned

The Soaker pads are made out of a super soft organic cotton jersey knit, the same that is in their awesome AIO diaper

The shells have tuck-under laundry tabs that significantly increase the longevity of wear on the hook and loop

I think the Costco kits are great deals! Just remember to hang dry the shells, for 2 reasons- the elastic is only covered by a thin layer of mesh, so is susceptible to burning in the dryer, and the loop panel on the front of the diaper will cease to hold to the hook as well if it goes in the dryer (the heat and tumbling flattens out the nylon loops)

I also use prefolds and flats, but I don't use pockets because I can't be bothered to stuff them, such a waste of time! I love my GroVias , I have not the AIO and they hybrids and they make up the majority of my stash. There are days when I am sorely tempted to abandon my cloth and go 100% BioSoaker - those are awesome!


----------



## FordGirl027 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have 3 Grovia OS AIOs and they are super cute patterns...but they seem smaller than my BG or FB. She is 2 months old and about 13 pounds. I don't really like the snap closure on them, they feel a bit backward.


----------



## momtalksCDs (Aug 28, 2011)

When she's older you will love the side snaps! they are the hardest diaper for them to get off and they are super trim in the belly so nothing gets in the way of their mobility! I use the AIOs on my 30 pound 32 month old, yes they are getting low in the rise, but she will potty learn soon so I am in no rush to buy any other diapers for her!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FordGirl027*
> 
> I have 3 Grovia OS AIOs and they are super cute patterns...but they seem smaller than my BG or FB. She is 2 months old and about 13 pounds. I don't really like the snap closure on them, they feel a bit backward.


----------



## sophigirl (Dec 5, 2012)

First of all, thank you, myk, for starting this thread! I am trying to make similar decisions, and this is super helpful.

Quote:


> When they changed from GroBaby to GroVia they made a LOT of changes that address almost every complaint in this thread...
> 
> They have wider elastics, and no longer leave the marks someone mentioned
> 
> ...


MomtalksCDs, thank you also for the updated info on these! I get the idea that air drying these is super important. Good thing we live in Texas!


----------



## LeighPF (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a GroVia AIO and two old GroBabyies AI2s, which the GroVias are a great improvement on. I use both in my diaper bag because they are small.

-They are very trim. Which trades off into not super absorbent. If you have a super soaker, change sooner.

-The AI2s, don't keep the poop in the insert, the whole thing needs to be changed. But that is any AI2

-They are my favourite hybrid. The disposable inserts are the best on the market and the only ones with containment. No competition between this and gDiapers.

-My AIO is wearing out in the cotton because it always folds in the same places in the elastic. All natural fiber AIOs do this there if they have elastic casing.

-They fit for a surprisingly long time, given how trim they are, but can be tough to get to work with larger prefolds. But would be really nice with the new GroVia Gauze prefolds.

Incidently, I air dry my covers and most are dry before the dryer is finished with the inserts.


----------



## rinap (Jul 25, 2011)

We really like the grovia Ai2s for babies who won't lie down for changes. I find the cotton is better against their skin than the pocket liners we have, and I like the fact that one just has to swap out pads (or prefolds, which we use a lot of). At night I just layer a pad and a prefold both. I've had similar frustrations to those others have described with the velcro ones, but like the snaps a lot. If you snap them loosely, they work as training pants, which is a nice extra level.


----------



## jdg (Jan 17, 2010)

I posted earlier in the thread loving these. Still love and highly recommend them to everyone! DD has been out of diapers for a while now, but we used these up until the end. They fit her great throughout, they were super-cute, and the hook and loop was still in very good condition when we were done with them. And their resale value held wonderfully so I got about half their original cost back when I sold them!


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I like their wipes.


----------

